

Apple's Ipad - The AnandTech Review  - andrewcaito
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3640/apples-ipad-the-anandtech-review

======
stcredzero
As pictured in this review, the case is not even being used correctly. The
flap is not tucked-in in any of the pictures, for one thing. They proudly
display this mistake twice! For another thing, what sort of idiot would
configure the case as a stand then type on it in portrait orientation? Answer:
the review author(s)!

If you want to type with the case on, do so in landscape. If you stand the
unit up on the small side of the case with the flap tucked in to make a stand,
it's perfect to use with the Apple Bluetooth keyboard. Since the case was
never set up properly, the reviewers wouldn't have been able to figure that
out.

